# oahu hawaii



## Izzy186 (Apr 26, 2011)

hey i will be moving to oahu hawaii within the next couple months was just wondering if i have any fellow knitters or crocheting friends out that way


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Izzy186 said:


> hey i will be moving to oahu hawaii within the next couple months was just wondering if i have any fellow knitters or crocheting friends out that way


How exciting...you will love it. I am on "The Big Island". What brings you to our fair state?


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

lucky you, had a holiday there a few years ago and loved it, would really like to visit again :thumbup:


----------



## GranmaChick (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a nephew on Oahu ~ he has 2 little children a boy and girl. His Mom & Dad (my brother and sis in law) visit several times a year. We keep in touch with pictures of the children and their activities.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

I lived on Kailua Beach for 3 years from 1975-1978 (along time ago) but it was HEAVEN ON EARTH! I loved Hawaii- I hope you have as wonderful an experience as I did - I grew up in Michigan - so we come from similar area - I don't have any friends left there - all those I knew have moved back to mainland (continental US)
Best of all to you. Would love to hear where you end up living and how you like it! Go over to Kailua (on windward side over the Pali Highway) and down to the Kailua Beach Park - walk along the beach if you still can and about a 1/2 mile down is where I used to live - know its all developed into lots of homes - but at the time I lived in a little wood frame house - best place I ever lived! Aloha


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

My daughter Nicole lives in Maui....not a knitter/crocheter....but a lovely woman!


----------



## crone (Jun 9, 2011)

My daughter lives on The Big Island, and is a knitter and crocheter.....and paint artist...and seamstress....and gardener...etc.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I spent about 3 months on Oahu 20 years ago and fell in love with the state.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, lucky you! Can we all come with you?


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

We have a daughter that lives in Kona on the big island. Not a knitter or crochater, but enjoys life to the fullest. We've been there once, but don't think we'll be able to go again. All enjoy life every day. Take care. Sooner


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been to Hawaii several times and love it. I could certainly see myself living there. Maybe someday. Have a Great Day.


----------



## GLG (Jul 25, 2011)

I am originally from Hi. Now live in San Diego. You will find alot of knitters and crocheting people there, and groups will welcome you with open arms, and they are very sharing!
Have fun, enjoy your time there. I get home there once in awhile.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just a quick question.
If yarn is so expensive here in the mid west states. What is the going price of regular yarn on the Islands?
Are there any yarn shops in Hawaii or is it order on line and receive by mail?
KatM


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Lucky you! We visited Oahu and Maui a few years back for two lovely weeks, and it was so beautiful!


----------



## DiRaintree (Apr 30, 2011)

We loved the Big Island! We went there to work on a family's computer, they put us up in their home in Kona-Kailua, and it was fantastic! I was taken aback at buying beef frozen (only) but when in Rome...or Hawaii...drove as much around the island as was possible, but the volcano is still active, and probably has still stopped the "highway" from going entirely around the perimeter. I ran out of yarn and went to Wal-Mart there. Lots of bugs, but no snakes! ENJOY!!!!
Mahalo


----------



## GLG (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, there are yarn shops in Hi. And whatever you cannot find there, mail order is as easy as anywhere in the US.


----------



## mrswti (Aug 14, 2011)

I live on Kauai and there is only one yarn store here but there might be more in Honolulu. If you buy anything, including yarn, over the internet see if you can have it shipped via USPS and not UPS or FedEx. As one person told us it is like they are charging you to ship to another country if you use any one but USPS. People here are very welcoming and there are usually a few people knitting in our very small yarn store.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

mrswti said:


> I live on Kauai and there is only one yarn store here but there might be more in Honolulu. If you buy anything, including yarn, over the internet see if you can have it shipped via USPS and not UPS or FedEx. As one person told us it is like they are charging you to ship to another country if you use any one but USPS. People here are very welcoming and there are usually a few people knitting in our very small yarn store.


Where on Kauai? We're going in October and I would love to visit the yarn store. I always stop in at the quilt store too.


----------



## mrswti (Aug 14, 2011)

The store is called "Strings and Things" in Hanalei in the Ching Young shopping center. It is a very small yarn and music store in a small shopping center on the right hand side of the road in the middle of town. There is only one road that goes through town so you can't miss it.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Ttipeloc (Aug 19, 2011)

I was there 1948-1952. It was great. It was long before all the building that transpired. We still had to drive over the Pali. Make your stay memorable. It was grand. The people are very loving. You'll find your knitters and crocheters there and maybe someone will teach you hawaiian quilting.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Lucky you, can we ALL come and spend a weekend with you??lol!!
We used to have the TV show Hawaii Five 0 and the scenery was breathtaking, but they took it off as the ratings were low...they never asked me, and I'm sure they don't take into consideration the people who tape shows because they conflict with other channels...Well that's my 'beef' for the day, shall sneak away to my corner and knit...
Yvonne


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

We also loved the new Hawaii 5 0 . Our tastes just don't mesh with the general population. My favorite shows always get canceled. 

We are spending a week in Kauai to celebrate our son's wedding and my husband's retirement. My DH is down to 22 days of work left at UPS.


----------



## Ttipeloc (Aug 19, 2011)

Hawaii 5-O was and is one of my favorites. I remember when they made shaved ice. I don't know if it was the first time or not, but it sure tasted good. TV was so new that the only store that had it had a peep hole to look at it. I know that the time you have there is short,because mine was short and I spent 3 wonderful years there.


----------



## Izzy186 (Apr 26, 2011)

well now that i finally found out how to get to the thred i started lol... we are moving onto the army base my husband is currently there and loving it so far he left august third... my daugter and i are hoping to be moving soon but we are waiting for some paper work due to my medical needs with my back they are taking forever at trying to figure out if they can accomidate my needs... by the way the paper work says i need to be taking vikadin... uh what they cant ship that to hawaii all of a sudden ugh its taking forever and very stressfull but hopefully we will be there soon... !!!


----------

